# I did a photoshop art piece of Saturn. glitchy looking stuff inside!



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

i found a picture og Saturn that i found so awesome i had to tweak it and make a new desktop for myself...

started with just making the picture look nicer, but then i started making all sorts of glitch effects on it, and couldn´t quite fit it in there. so i figured maybe if i just "completed" the planet (half of the planet was in the dark, so you could only see half of the planet surface) with a glitchy version it would look cool. and so i did! after tons of editing, finding a background, and some other stuff, this is what i ended up with:







i feel pretty happy about the result 

for reference, here are the source images, taken by NASA:
APOD: 2009 September 30 - Saturn at Equinox
APOD: 2009 September 16 - The Tarantula Zone


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 1, 2009)

ah that's sweet, lets hope one day we will be able to go there


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 1, 2009)

well teh way it looks the Indians will beat the rest of the world to it!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2009)

well, consider this: mars is 54,6 million KM away at it´s closest point in it´s orbit, and 401 million KM away when it´s on the opposite side of the sun, which is the furthest away it can be from the earth...

saturn is 1.216 billion KM away...

it´s almost scary to think about that kind of distance. we can´t imagine it, because it´s so far. the same goes for the sizes of the other planets in our solar system. Jupiter, for example, is fucking HUGE compared to us, and we can´t possibly imagine that kind of mass. and it´s so far away that on our night sky it´s a slightly larger star. i can see jupiter through my telescope though, which is cool. haven´t tried yet, but i will once we get cloudless skies at night over here 

i have this endless fascination about the universe, our existence, and how insignificant we really are. it always makes me realize that all these rules and laws and stuff we live by are just figments of our own imagination, things we made up for ourselves, just like religion and the whole "nudity is unacceptable" thing. i mean, think about what we do... we build these huge wooden boxes, rig them with electricity, and put all of our pointless stuff in it. then we lock it, because we´re afraid other people will take our stuff from us (which they do sometimes). we start pushing the limits by making the buildings taller and taller, so that we can put even more stuff in them, and even more people.

first, imagine life as a businessman in new york city, an entirely man-made environment that is only made to serve the rules and laws we´ve made up. as a busy businessman, your job is your life. you live to work to live to work, and you go further and further up in the company. but what really changes? you´ll get more money in the bank, and you´ll be treated like you´re more important than others. then you consider that money is really just stuff that you trade for other stuff, except it´s a type of "stuff" that has been made up so you don´t have to give away any actual stuff to get other stuff in return.

now, imagine life in the stone age. you live in a group of 100 people, in a little village. you sleep in a hut that you and your fellow men made from wood and leaves that you collected in the forest. your job is to live, while making sure those around you do the same. you go out with your brethren, and find an animal to hunt. you go through the thrill of the hunt, and are rewarded with a good meal and a feast. you go home, and you all prepare the meal, while also saving certain bones for jewelry, tools and weapons, and you save the skin to make clothes.
then you light up a fire, and spend time with the others, drinking home-made wine or beer, while eating food that is as fresh natural as it can get.

which one sounds like a more fulfilling and meaningful life?

man, this ended up as one gargantuan rant!


----------



## _detox (Jan 2, 2010)

really cool piece, i needed a new desktop background. 

i did a search on google images for large "glitch art," and your Saturn piece is on page 2.


----------



## flo (Jan 2, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> well, consider this: mars is 54,6 million KM away at it´s closest point in it´s orbit, and 401 million KM away when it´s on the opposite side of the sun, which is the furthest away it can be from the earth...
> 
> saturn is 1.216 billion KM away...
> 
> ...




I study physics.
I should know from my education that sizes are only big or small in our minds, it depends on what we compare things with. And don't we compare everything more or less to ourselves? How far away is Saturn, compared to the distance I walk every day ? How hot is the sun? How old is the earth compared to myself?
Everything outside our experience is very hard to imagine.
And maybe it's not important to us at all?

Or are we not important at all? It all depends on your point of view, and it's very refreshing to take a look at the stars to see how small I am, and to see at the same time what really matters to me, it's love that is meaningful, nothing else really matters.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 3, 2010)

all true! i think it´s funny to look at how damn tiny things can get (microscopic and beyond), and how enourmous things can get in the universe, and then ask myself: am i small or large?

are these other things small or large?

am i small, or are the planets just huge?


----------

